# black shot



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

this is a sandblasting sand by bell and mckenzie
had anybody use this in their shrimp tank as a substrate.

thanks for responding
dp


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think that's what menagerie uses in all their tanks.


----------

